# Halloween Club store (Los Angeles, CA)



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

About 10 minutes outside Disneyland in Santa Fe Springs. This place is open year round, and we always stop by in the off season as they have sales. It is like the Costco of Halloween stores, heh. Here are some photos:


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Holly Crap batman!


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

I nly live 20 min from Anaheim, and I never even heard about it! Thanks!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

I LOVED that store when I lived in CA, had and probably STILL has some cool stuff. Do they still have their oversized costumes? I remember they had ones I had never seen before...


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

it's like something out of a beautiful dream...


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

What are the prices like?


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

The prices are pretty hign on alot of stuff. there are actually 2 halloween club within 10 miles of each other off the 5 freeway, the other one is closer to L.A. in commerce.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep I live just about in between both of them I don't like the Commerce one as much as the Santa Fe Springs one. Its amazing how empty it is until the month before Halloween then its shoulder to shoulder and a pain to be in. Some prices are good some seem to be overpriced but its nice to have it year round. For them to be able to stay open year round and it being so empty they must have contracts or something with movies to keep in business like that.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Sarcasma Vegas said:


> What are the prices like?


The prices can be rather steep yes, and the time to go is definitely the off season.....it is super crazy packed in October as another observed, and they often have half-off sales during the non-Halloween months.


----------

